

Target, Schedule, and Preview Notifications in the Parse Push Console - bjacokes
http://blog.parse.com/2012/11/13/target-schedule-and-preview-notifications-in-the-parse-push-console/

======
marcusestes
This covers a lot of Urban Airship's value proposition. Are these two services
finally coming into direct competition?

------
deanotron
Push all things all the time? <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4774490>

